# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) مساعدة :  Samsung : phone freeze

## ouaazza

السلام عليكم احبابنا في ستارتايمز
لدي هاتف samsung L770 يعطيني هذه الرسالة "Phone freeze SIM non disponible Contacter votre fournisseur de services" ما الحل ؟؟

----------

